# Scared of being alone



## rumple9 (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I posted my story on another thread - been with partner 21 years I'm now 41 We have a 12 year old daughter. 

We split at xmas and the house goes up for sale tomorrow. I'm starting to come to terms with it but I'm so scared of living alone in a flat with no one to talk to at night, having to do my own laundry and housework.The weekends will be so long. I have no real friends she was my life. I've never lived alone before.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm with you on this Hun x although I'll have my daughter, I have never lived alone in all my life. I'm terrified, but also a little excited just think, you can eat what you want, watch what you want, go to bed when you want, go out when you want. No one to answer to.. No one sulking because you came in late. Or *****ing because they have to do their dishes.. I know there will be times when I will be lonely, but lonely is preferable to the misery of being with someone who doesn't want you. My mum once told me nothing is lonelier than lying in a bed next to someone who doesnt love you back, god rest her sole how right she was. You'll get there xxx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rumple9 (Jan 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> just think, you can eat what you want, watch what you want, go to bed when you want, go out when you want.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I do all this anyway! My partner has always let me do what I want and has never nagged


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

@Starting over
I agree with your last sentence, I've been separated from my wife since 12/21/11, I do have the kids 3 nights a week. However, I remember what it was like the last three months I lived at home, going to bed and knowing that my wife may or may not love me. The misery of being around someone all the time, and them not returning your love was worse than the lonliness I experience. It sucks all the way around, but it's the life I have right now so I have to make the best of it.


----------



## hurtinme (Feb 16, 2012)

I now live alone but I kept my dogs it does get lonely sometimes but I visit family as I have few friends, weekends can be v long but i have started watching and getting involved with amateur soccer on a saturday and housework and garden on sunda. This sunday I am inviting my famy around for dinner. Proud can u have a dog in ur flat they are great company and walkin them takes ur mind off things. Also i am noining a walking club as i love walking in the country, people in my work have expressed similar interests and I walk with them on ocassion. This would never of happened if i was still married. Am thinking about something else during the summer but nothingeaping out at me right now, thats what you need to do play pool, bowling, anything that has a club and you used to like. Good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rumple9 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes proudwidaddy were still in the same house at the minute and its horrible - I'm trying to be polite to her but she's completely ignoring me. I can't believe how she has turned so cold and ignorant.

My daughter is not talking to me because she thinks its all my fault we have to sell the house because I won't move out - she won't even let me put my arm round her or take her out and is talking to me in an aggressive manner.

When I do get my own place I think my daughter won't want to come and see me - we were very close before. I saw the same happen with my nephew when his parents split and he really distanced himself from his dad even though it was his mother who was cheating.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm sorry you're going through this rumple9. I hope your daughter will understand soon. How old is she? Just keep letting her know you love her. You're both going through a lot of life changes right now. Hopefully, she'll get it that this is about you and her mom, not about you and her. 

It will get better.


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

Startingover wrote: My mum once told me nothing is lonelier than lying in a bed next to someone who doesnt love you back

boy if that ain't the truth!! at least with the separation i'm actually LESS lonely, and now that makes sense!


----------

